

TreeSheets, a programmable spreadsheet/mindmap/PIM crossover - zephyrfalcon
http://treesheets.com/

======
Cieplak
Wow! this is so awesome! Thanks you!

For the past two months I've been daydreaming about embedding a spreadsheet
inside a single cell. It can be represented easily with XML, but it's a PITA
to work with XML manually.

This is such an great interface. I love that to insert a grid within a cell,
you just press 'INSERT'. And to insert a new cell in a grid, you just move the
cursor between the cells and start typing.

Very well done.

Edit: Also, I love the HTML and XML export. This means I can actually use this
at work. Any plans of adding a scripting interface? I think Scheme or Lua
would work well for this.

------
jmah
We're long overdue for a new direction in spreadsheets. (It's disappointing
that Apple's Numbers and Google Docs Spreadsheet are so uninventive.) Is
anyone aware of other 'experiments' like this?

------
dguaraglia
Wow, the concept and screens look great, but I can't help feeling a bit
disappointed when I find out the latest OS X version is from late 2009.

I would love to put some time into it as a hobby project, but the source isn't
available :(

